

Customs officer confiscates passenger's phone and then uses it to secretly text - jdaley
http://www.smh.com.au/national/customs-officer-confiscates-passengers-phone-and-then-uses-it-to-secretly-text-20150731-gip93t.html

======
rasz_pl
Isnt that standard procedure in Australia? I watched a few Border Security:
Australia's Front Line episodes and I remember seeing them take someones phone
and text/call few listed contacts pretending to be the user. Australian border
as a whole is very communist Russia/East Berlin like, papers, where are ze
nuts? who do you know? why do you come here to terk urr jerbs? and obligatory
'are you a criminal?', as if they still only let criminals in (btw they really
dont like this joke).

------
Paul_S
"During the time he was detained and searched, the man said he was asked weird
questions including how many times a day he prayed? Was his family religious?
And did they have a lot of money?"

Things like that make me laugh and cry. The goverments are insane (I don't
mean people, I mean the system they create).

Free advice you won't take until it happens to you. The way you travel with
anything that you want to keep or not have examined is to send it to yourself
instead. It's inconvenient but so is having to spend 2h hours at the airport
yet you're not trying to circumvent that problem and just put up with it.

------
praptak
If you have nothing to hide then you should not fear authorities secretly
using your phone, right?

------
Canada
All computers and phones need deniable encryption.

